# luvox



## anth (Jun 3, 2006)

I just got a prescription for luvox and I'm still a little skeptical on taking it due to the side effects. Has anyone had any good results with this medication?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

luvox is an SSRI which many of us are on in one form or another check out www.crazymeds.org they have info on luvox. Keep in mind that if you do get side effects, they will wear off in a week or two and you really do have to stick it out as positive effects take 6 weeks to feel.


----------

